# New to 240s...



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

I bet you guys get this a lot but I am new, so please bare with me.

Ok, so two other friends and I just purchased a 91 240SX with 197k miles on it for 350 dollars. We got it today, and we drove it around a little bit and it seems to be alright except for brake pads, some oil leaks and other minor stuff. We really don't know what to do with it. One of my friends is a mechanic and he is in the process of doing a turbo install on his GSR. What do you guys suggest we do, build the car with a SR20DET *If so, where should I look to find a front clip? should I buy a front clip? what are the disadvantages of getting a front clip?* or should we fix it up and sell it for close to 2 grand *can we get this much?*. The interior is almost flawless and we were incredibly surprised. The exterior has a few dings in it but nothing that can't be fixed. Paint is very decent for a 91. 

As I am new, I expect flames, but anything advice you guys can give would be great.

Btw, the car seems to be over-heating...are they any major flaws in the 240 to make them overheat or is probably just a head gasket?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

overheating is probably due to the hoses or maybe even the radiator itself. 

"fix it up" in what way? do you mean rebuild the engine entirely? if so, it's possible to get $2k for it. but you probably won't even make a whole lot from the sale. if you were to find a better KA to throw in there, then you'd more than likely make a little more (considering you can find KAs at the junk yards and such for ~$400). 

any and all SR questions are more than likely already answered somewhere in the forums. the search button shall set you free.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah do people even research a car before they buy one. I read countless post on 300zxclub and tt.net when I was looking for a Z32. Then I came across the 240sx and researched every board I could find on 240's. It seems like people buy them now just to buy them and have no clue what to do with them. If the car is overheating then why dont you check the cooling system. Water pump, theremostat, radiator, coolant. Do some research on your own. There arent any disadvantages to getting a front clip. You get everything you need right down to extra screws.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you said that you and two of your friends bought the car, first i would buy them out so you didnt have to share  then i would order a front clip and drop that engine in while fixing the overheating problem. i would say either an RB20 or a CA18 for engine choice over the SR20. with either of those engines, you can have the engine installed by the time you could the SR20 clip. just my 2cents tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

plenty of places to get a SR yes as esyip said search, and for some other stuff, read the newbie sticky... in the general section


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

I personally like the CA18DET...but hey that's just me...also, i'd throw on a Do-Luck kit and you'd be set...but then again, that's also quite a lot of moolah


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

yes search, juss dont expect to find n e thing on vacuum hoses.... and think about it, you just bought a 240 for 350, and you wunt to sell it? R you crazy bro?j/p


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

350$ add a fukin 0 on the end and thats what i got mine for with 170,000 mi. but, in my opinion it was worth it even with the russian fur seats, broken window,the thick layer of nicotine resin, and that smell....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would swap out the motor for a new KA and then turbo it. I wouldnt go with the SR only cuz I like havin the .4 more liters. 
Thats just my $.02


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks guys...we got bigger problems now...the car has a massive coolant leak and is also idling very low (around <400) and then it will spurter and die. Now, my friend (who has much more experience with car motors (he works at a Honda dealership as a mechanic)) owns a GSR and it is in the process of getting a T3/T4 (60 trim) installed on his car (he is doing it but he needs parts) so we don't know what to do yet...any takers for 800? 

we have been taking it drifting and boy is the car fun...I might consider buying one in better condition next year. But boy, does the rear tires break lose pretty easily...

oh it feels like the clutch is slipping too...

800 bucks in MD/NoVA/DC ... ?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

LMFAO!!!! you tell us you bought it for $350, and now you've beaten up the car even MORE and you think someone is going to buy that for $450 more than what you paid for?!?!??!!?!? 

HOLY SHIT!!!! are you fucking stupid or are you just a fucking idiot? which one is it? *shakes head*


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL, I kinda like what Esyip said. Anyway, I really like my sr20det I did a few mods and things. If I were you do research on what you want and where you want to take your idea. Then figure out how much you want to spend. Then go for it!

thecollector
1993 240sx
Sr20det S13
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Rb20 at Venus auto = 1500 plus shipping!!!!!!! YAY!!!...lol


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

esyip, I meant after we fixed it up...and notice the "" that means I am half joking...I have seen them go for a lot...just wondering if anybody out there desperately wants a 240 hatch right now ...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Ill give you 300$ for it lax im in MD outside of DC


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

as is of course...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

lax01 said:


> *esyip, I meant after we fixed it up...and notice the "" that means I am half joking...I have seen them go for a lot...just wondering if anybody out there desperately wants a 240 hatch right now ... *


What a fucking rip. I got my almost mint running hatch for 1100. The only downers were oxidation from being a 14 year florida car and a dent in teh driver door, which could have been popped if I wasnt so lazy. I think everyone rips off people when it comes to 240's, but if you have people to pay it....hey jack that money. I paid less than KBB for mine and I wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

is it a 5-spd lax? if you want to get rid of it PM me, but I'm not desperate already got one another would be nice...


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

so I take a loss? are you kidding?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I won't lie man, that car sounds like a money trap.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

yup


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

A big one.


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

I completely agree...thats what I am really scared about and one of my friends who bought it with me even said the same thing...

well whatever, 110 dollars to learn stick, leave some rubber, and run into a tree ain't too bad


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

At least learn to drift in it, make it your drift slut.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

hey or you can save some money and try to get in on the SR groupbuy, you may have a few months...


----------

